# Swami Ranganathanandaji Maharaj - President, Ramakrishna Math And Ramakrishna Mission (Daily News)



## Neutral Singh (May 30, 2005)

"Buddha Desanava," the Sinhala translation of Swami Vivekananda's book, "Buddha and His Message" was released on Buddha Poornima in 2003 by the National Integration Programme Unit in close collaboration with the Official languages Department.

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/search/buddhism/SIG=11gmcf79k/*http%3A//www.dailynews.lk/2005/05/31/fea04.htm*


----------

